# ¿Es normal que Photoshop CS5 me vaya lento?



## Limbo (Feb 18, 2012)

Buenas,

Tengo un amd x4 3,4GHz con 4Gb de ram con windows 7 a 32bits, abro el photoshop cs5 y me va lentisimo, cuando cojo la herramienta de seleccion y hago click tarda un poco en aparecer el recuadro con lineas discontinuas, o cojo la herramienta de pincel y el raton esta en x posicion y solo se ve como si fuera la estela ¿me explico? Paso el raton y no se ve nada, aparece al cabo de un segundo..

Y no se si es la ram o que..

Me he fijado que windows 7 nada mas inciar el equipo me da que consume el 30% de la ram, 1Gb aprox.. ¿no es mucho para un windows?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Feb 18, 2012)

Ese consumo es lo típico para Win7, lo que no es normal es la baja velocidad del CS5, lo que narras parece un bajisimo rendimiento de video, tal vez no esten instalados los drivers de video correctos. Tenes maquina de sobra.

PD:
Tienes buen equipo para probar las ediciones de 64 bits, no son la gran cosa, pero aprovecharas toda la memoria del equipo.
.-


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 18, 2012)

No importa qué máquina tengas, yo tengo una de ultima generacion con procesador Core i5 memoria de 4Gb disco de 1 Tera...

Pero si no tenés placa de video con aceleradora esos programas que renderizan te van lento sí o sí.

Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 18, 2012)

Las opciones para micro se reducen a 1:
AMD Phenom™ II X4 Black Edition 965 3.4 GHz

Como tenes un sistema operativo de 32 bits, de los 4 GiB solo podes usar 3 GiB de RAM.
Salvo que Win Severed tenga PAE, ese GiB que te sobra se lo podes dedicar a la placa de video integrada en la placa madre.

Probá que pasa si instalas los últimos drivers de AMD.

Cuéntanos mas detalles de tu placa de video (si la tienes) y placa madre.


----------



## adrianferrer (Feb 18, 2012)

La máxima RAM en 32 bits es exactamente 4 GB, de tener más que eso en propiedades del sistema te especifica la cantidad disponible y la cantidad instalada, yo que tu instala un sistema de 64 bits para aprovechar todo el rendimiento de tu equipo ya que es muy bueno, y quizás el problema sea alguna incompatibilidad de drivers o cosas que tardarás un buen rato en depurar.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 18, 2012)

La placa base es una Asus M4A785TD-M EVO


> AMD Phenom™ II X4 Black Edition 965 3.4 GHz


Ese mismo tengo.

La tarjeta grafica es la que lleva integrada la placa base, que creo que es una ati radeon HD 4200 ¿No es suficiente?

Pero antes con windows xp y el cs3 el programa volaba, iba muy muy rapido... por eso pensaba que era problema del windows 7..


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 18, 2012)

Metele todos los drivers que te pase antes y los de ATi Catalist.

Si eso no funciona, vamos a tener que ir a la BIOS a toquetear el tamaño de la memoria de video. Llevarlo a 1 GiB.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 18, 2012)

> Si eso no funciona, vamos a tener que ir a la BIOS a toquetear el tamaño de la memoria de video. Llevarlo a 1 GiB.


Me sigue sin funcionar con los drivers y todo eso..
Lo de asignar memoria a la memoria de video ¿es totalmente seguro? Me refiero que si hay algun riesgo por minimo que sea prefiero no tocar la bios.. no sé porque pero me da miedo..


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Feb 18, 2012)

Ya trabajé con ese mismo equipo pero con Phenom II 560, lleva una Radeon 4200 o 4250, no recuerdo bien cual de las dos, tiene *memoria de video dedicada Sideport de 128 Mb*.

*ALCANZA Y RECONTRASOBRA* con eso, deberías entrar en el BIOS y configurar en la sección *Internal Graphic Mode* *[UMA + Sideport] *y dejarla solamente en *Sideport.*

De esta manera lograras la mejor performance del equipo al obligarlo a trabajar sobre la memoria dedicada de video exclusiva (Sideport) y no tener que negociar el mapeado a la RAM del sistema que hará caer la performance.

La cantidad de memoria de video no agrega performance, al contrario, la quita. En este caso este equipo tiene una pequeña cantidad de memoria de video EXCLUSIVA y DEDICADA (sideport) de 128 Mb, que se puede usar sola (mayor performance) o mezclada en modo UMA, este último modo pide RAM al sistema para mapear video pero arbitrar los buses para esto hace caer la performance de video y con 128 Mb de video tienes de sobra para tareas comunes como las del CS5,sin embargo 128 Mb no alcanzará si necesitas cargar miles de texturas como en los juegos 3D que será donde encuentres el cuello de botella.

De todas maneras insisto, parece un tema de drivers.


El link con los drivers Catalist que te puso *Nilfred* son los correctos o te paso uno mas directo
http://www2.ati.com/drivers/12-1_vista_win7_32_dd_ccc.exe

.-


----------



## Limbo (Feb 18, 2012)

> El link con los drivers Catalist que te puso Nilfred son los correctos o te paso uno mas directo
> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/12-1_vis..._32_dd_ccc.exe


He instalado este que me das pero sigue sin funcionar..

¿Que hago entonces?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Feb 18, 2012)

> deberías entrar en el BIOS y configurar en la sección Internal Graphic Mode [UMA + Sideport] y dejarla solamente en Sideport.



Eso es lo que deberias hacer, es la configuracion que debe ir.

Sería bueno saber el porcentaje de ocupacion de procesador que tienes normalmente, lo puedes saber abriendo el administrador de tareas yendo a la pestaña rendimiento.

.-


----------



## Limbo (Feb 18, 2012)

> Eso es lo que deberias hacer, es la configuracion que debe ir.


Pero no tengo ni idea de donde ir en la bios, estoy verde en eso..


> Sería bueno saber el porcentaje de ocupacion de procesador que tienes normalmente, lo puedes saber abriendo el administrador de tareas yendo a la pestaña rendimiento.


Entre un 2 y un 10% oscila..


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Feb 18, 2012)

Para entrar al BIOS:

1) Encender el equipo
2) Mientras está la pantalla de inicio presionar la tecla Supr.
3) Ir al menu Advanced
4) Ir al Submenú Chipset
5) Ir al Submenú Northbridge Configuration
6) Ir a Opcion: Internal Graphics mode
7) Cambiar a Sideport (presionando las teclas + ó la tecla -)
8) Presionar la tecla F10 y confirmar las acciones.

Todo está en el manual del Motherboard

.-


----------



## Limbo (Feb 19, 2012)

> Todo está en el manual del Motherboard


Si te digo que la ultima vez que lo vi fue cuando monte el ordenador, apartir de hay ya no lo he vuelto a ver..

Probare lo de bios..


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 19, 2012)

Limbo esta aplicación te busca automaticamente el último driver de la tarjeta de video:

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/auto_detect.aspx

Sin embargo también te recomiendo como el resto instalar el windows 7 de 64bits por menos que parezca yo he notado un incremento del rendimiento en mucha de las aplicaciones, mi notebook es un Athlon X2 de 1.6GHz con 2Gb de RAM y una ATI x1250 que no es demasiado y corre muy bien el Photoshop es en la única aplicación que te sucede esto ? Proba correr un CCleaner podés bajarlo de aca:

http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download

Sino fijate que no tengas drivers desactualziados en tu PC, a veces tuve problemas como esos cuando los  bridges tenian drivers muy viejos o el controlador PCI, aca podes actualizar todos los dirvers de tu PC:

http://www.ma-config.com/es

Espero que te sirva saludos !!!


----------



## yoryolo (May 23, 2012)

debieras colocarle mas memoria ram a tu equipo y una buena tarjeta de video y listo problema solucionado


----------



## Limbo (May 26, 2012)

Buenas,

Despues de los examenes y todo me he vuelto a poner a solucionar este problema que todavia no solucione del todo.

Probe esto:


> Para entrar al BIOS:
> 
> 1) Encender el equipo
> 2) Mientras está la pantalla de inicio presionar la tecla Supr.
> ...



Tengo que decir que me ha funcionado muy bien, pero todavia va un poquitin retrasado..
¿Que puedo hacer mas?
¿De que era problema? ¿La memoria?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (May 27, 2012)

Me hiciste caso, bien.

Francamente con ese equipo te alcanza sin problemas, o tienes un concepto de lo rápido y lo lento muy particular o tu equipo debe estar MUY fuera de "rango", puedes informar cual es el *índice de experiencia de Windows *que te dá? ese equipo debería andar entre 3 y 4,2, por favor lista aquí los indices individuales de procesador, memoria etc... de esa manera te podremos ayudar mejor.

.-


----------



## Limbo (May 28, 2012)

Ahora mismo me marca 2 de experiencia de windows.. Hace un tiempo me marcaba 2,4..

Te paso una captura de pantalla de la evaluacion:

Por lo que veo en la evaluacion(No sabia ni que existia este apartado en win7) es el escritorio Aero ¿no?¿Que opinas?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (May 28, 2012)

Está perfecta esa máquina, el apartado procesador y memoria es la que corresponde, el que está bajo es el de Indice de escritorio 2.0, viene por ahí el tema, aunque 2.0 es suficiente para varias tareas se debe notar "ghosting" en reproduccion de video al mover la ventana y tal vez explique los detalles que notas en el uso del CS5, pero de ninguna manera debería verse la flecha del mouse con intermitencia bajo ningun concepto.

Antes de seguir para levantar el indice de escritorio que para ese equipo debería ser mayor sería bueno saber la lista de procesos que tienes cargada en memoria que afectan de manera directa la "agilidad" del equipo.

Vé al boton inicio y escribe: *Taskmgr* y dale enter, esto abrirá el administrador de tareas de windows, hay que dirigirse a la solapa *Procesos*, tira una captura de esa pantalla y seguimos.

.-


----------



## Limbo (May 28, 2012)

Aqui te dejo la captura de pantalla de los procesos..

He probado de quitar el Aero de win7 pero sigue igual..despues he probado quitar el Nexus que es una barra de aplicaciones tipo Mac pero para windows, pero nada de nada, sigue igual..

El efecto que nombré en todo el post es que el cursor lo muevo pero el programa no responde hasta pasado medio segundo o asi, nada de quee el cursor parpadea.

Yo muevo el raton en la realidad, el cursor se mueve al punto donde yo quiero con normalidad pero el programa(photoshop, autocad,..) no hace nada hasta que pasan 0,3-0,5s. No va a trompicones, dando saltos, no, va muy suave lo que pasa es que responde tarde...
Con la modificacion de la BIOS he ganado velocidad de respuesta pero sigue tardando.

Lo que me extraña es que con Win XP SP3 me volaba, no tenia ningun problema. En cambio con win7 probe un juego de pesca antiguo (graficos ridiculos) y me iba lento  Y con eso esta claro que no es normal..
Como puede ser que me fuera lento este juego: http://www.gratisjuegos.org/descargar/open-sea-fishing-full-espanol-ingles-mu-fls/
Es totalmente ilogico...


----------



## Ferdinando12 (May 28, 2012)

Viendo la lista de cosas que tienes en memoria no es de extrañar, aunque esto *no explica el 100 %* de lo que te pasa, lo que tienes en memoria ayuda muchísimo a tener un equipo potente andando miserablemente.

Con toda la lista de cosas inutiles que hay robándote recursos hay 2 que me preocupan, uno es *Conhost* y el otro es *WsUpdate*, del primero tengo muchas sospechas, del segundo no sé que hace abierto.

La lista de consejos para TODO eso que tienes *sería tan larga y poco fiable el resultado* como para dedicarle tiempo.
El procedimiento con esto *(en tu caso particular)* es una re-instalación para tener un ambiente aséptico, *cargar SOLAMENTE* drivers necesarios, (*ni antivirus, nada, solo lo imprescindible*) instalar y probar el CS5 y recién aquí comenzar a sacar conclusiones, este procedimiento *NO CORREGIRA* de forma completa lo que te pasa pero te aseguro que ya no tendrás esas latencias que estás teniendo actualmente.

En TU CASO particular que ya traes tiempo con este tema es necesario aislar por partes, se impone una tarea metódica, el equipo anda bien, solamente que fuera de rango y con demasiado "colesterol", ambas cosas solucionables por el usuario

Respecto del Indice de rendimiento del escritorio es lo que queda pendiente y me lo tengo que estudiar un poco ya que no recuerdo de memoria todos los seteos de ese BIOS.

Te paso una herramienta que mide latencias, mide ahora que latencias tienes y mide después de la re-instalación para que tengas una idea mas acabada.
Para ese equipo no debería pasar de los 220 micro segundos la latencia mas alta, informame de cuanto es ahora.

No me queda mucho mas que agregar a no ser generar una polémica de que es lo mas debido, voy a revisar el tema de ese BIOS para aumentar el rendimiento.

.-

Edit: 
Veo que agregaste el link del juego, justamente, pide 128 Mb de memoria de video que es lo que trae esa placa de video integrada, lo que no me queda claro si ese mismo juego lo habias probado en XP.

Que no te extrañe que lo que vuela en XP en Win7 no sea así.

.-


----------



## Limbo (May 28, 2012)

> Veo que agregaste el link del juego, justamente, pide 128 Mb de memoria de video que es lo que trae esa placa de video integrada, lo que no me queda claro si ese mismo juego lo habias probado en XP.


Solo l oh eprobado en win7


> Que no te extrañe que lo que vuela en XP en Win7 no sea así.


Pues qu emaravilla de windows 

Gracias.


----------



## analogico (May 28, 2012)

como tienes  4 gb de ram puede que tengas el PAE activado

PAE   permite usar los 4 gb de ram y mas pero provoca una caida en el rendimiento
y falla en los programas que usen controladores  no certifcados para PAE 
ve si tiene activo el PAE y desactivalo


----------



## Ferdinando12 (May 28, 2012)

*analogico*, debo intervenir para aclarar que eso que pusiste es *un barbarismo* de rejunte en internet que repiten, repiten y repiten sin que les conste.
Si bien esa información la provee Microsoft, esta debe ser bien encuadrada y solo la he visto trabajando tal cual dicen en un solo sistema operativo el cual siendo de 32 Bits igual maneja, administra, accesa y vé mas allá de 4 Gb de RAM, yo lo he probado con 12 Gb y la administra, accesa y vé los 12 Gb, ese sistema operativo es el Winserver 2003 Enterprise que aun siendo de 32 bits puede administrarlo.

Fuera de ese entorno solo con la versión Enterprise de Windows 2000 server trabaja y se cumple.
 Si no tienes esos sistemas operativos *no te metas y no toques el PAE* que dá la casualidad que hasta WinXP te lo habilita por defecto sin dar problemas.

Estas son las recetas del médico brujo, que abundan desgraciadamente.

Te paso una imagen para que veas que PAE (extension de direccion física) está habilitado con solamente 2 Gb de RAM, porque la habilita si no tengo 4 Gb...????

No toques nada relativo a PAE, es pura brujería técnica

.-


----------



## djwash (May 28, 2012)

Podria agregar algo, tuve algunos problemas extraños aleatorios en equipos nuevos, con AMD, precisamente con Win7 32 bits, programas que demoraban en abrirse, o que se cargaban en el Adminitrador de tareas pero no corrian, cuelgues, y cosas raras, repito, equipos nuevos, esto no pasaba en dos equipos exactamente iguales, a veces pasaba otras no, solucion: Win7 64 bits...

Nunca supe cual era el problema, ya que todo funcionaba y era nuevo, pero se que nunca paso con 64 bits, es un dato nomas, podrias instalar en limpio esa version y probar, pensando en el futuro 8 gb ram...


----------



## analogico (May 28, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> *analogico*, debo intervenir para aclarar que eso que pusiste es *un barbarismo* de rejunte en internet que repiten, repiten y repiten sin que les conste.


me consta
lo he hecho y me a resultado

solo que en xp no me consta en 7 pero es cosa de probar



Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Si bien esa información la provee Microsoft, esta debe ser bien encuadrada y solo la he visto trabajando tal cual dicen en un solo sistema operativo el cual siendo de 32 Bits igual maneja, administra, accesa y vé mas allá de 4 Gb de RAM, yo lo he probado con 12 Gb y la administra, accesa y vé los 12 Gb, ese sistema operativo es el Winserver 2003 Enterprise que aun siendo de 32 bits puede administrarlo..-


las versiones server son otros sistemas operativos usan otros drivers  y necesitas una maquina de tipo servidor para instalarlo y que funcione bien
instalar server en una maquina comun con los drivers de  la versión normal  es una chapusa   y  no funciona bien eso también me consta y lo e comprobado


----------



## Nilfred (May 29, 2012)

Limbo dijo:


> Aqui te dejo la captura de pantalla de los procesos..


Te falta el driver ATi CCC.

Si lo tenes, bajate el 12.4, desintala el que tenes, reinicia, instala el nuevo, reinicia y ya deberías tener el CCC en la lista.

De paso, cañazo, actualizá los driver de la placa madre a 12.4 también.

Repetir todos los meses


----------



## Limbo (May 29, 2012)

tengo e instaladro de catalyst y te descarga e instala solo..
Lo he instalado mildoscientas veces el ccc y la placa lo mismo..


----------



## Tacatomon (May 29, 2012)

Es que tienes que desistalar el conjunto de drivers Catalyst que tiene tu Pc, para darle cabida al nuevo. En tu captura, no tienes el Proceso CCC.exe, que se encarga de orquestar el driver y colocar los parámetros de funcionamiento del iGPU.

Acá mismo en la otra PC, trabajo con una Mobo M5A88-V Evo con HD4250 y sus 128Mb de Ram Sideport.
Cabe mencionar, que en mi caso, dejando solo la SidePort, el W7 (64Bits) no trabaja para nada estable... Nada de nada estable. Tuve que poner compartido 1Gb de la Ram Principal (8Gb Mushkin 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24) para que trabajara mejor. Ahora vamos de lujo. Y es que si pongo la GTX470 en ese sistema, ella misma me indica que solo el Windows con Aero requiere 130-180Mb de Vram, Así que, 128Mb no sirven.

Haz una instalación limpia (De nuevo) del Catalyst y vemos. Si no, haremos más interesante esto.

Saludos!

PS: Agrego captura de mi sistema con el uso de la Vram de la GTX470.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (May 29, 2012)

Tengo un dato curioso... tengo 2 clientes de CAD que corren sobre *M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3* trabajando hace unos cuantos meses, una corre Autocad y la otra ArchiCad, otro cliente editando Video sobre Adobe Premiere CS6, mas un equipo para que mi hijo pruebe el mundo Win ya que programa solo bajo Linux todos ellos en versiones de 64 Bits y a que no saben con que placa de video? con la que trae onboard....
Aero necesita tanta memoria? Snap In, Jump List y Flip 3D lo tengo funcional con la placa que trae.

Win7 64 con esta placa, las veo hasta en sueños porque es casi en exclusiva el mother que uso con AMD, Win7 64 con este mother no tiene NI un solo problema, de paso me divierto practicandole overclock, el micro que les pongo es el PhenomII X2 560 desbloqueandole los nucleos y el límite de OC para esta configuración es 4130 Mhz, corriendo estables y SIN levantar temperatura.
Puede ser que esas placas sean problemáticas.

Terminamos aconsejando todos aprox lo mismo, el usuario tiene cosas incompletas, cosas de mas inutilmente.
Format C: y que comience de nuevo, despues les paso las capturas para que vean que con 128 Mb de RAM Win7 64 Ultimate SP1 corre herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrmoso.
Eso sí... juegos olvidate.

.-


----------



## joelexel (May 29, 2012)

La respuesta a este problema es tu version de DirectX deberias ver cual tienes intalada y si tu placa de video te lo permite actualizarla a la version 11


----------



## Nilfred (May 29, 2012)

Limbo dijo:


> catalyst y te descarga e instala solo..


¿Desde cuando hace eso?  Tengo el 12.3 y nunca descargó ni instaló el 12.4
Debes estar confundido con el Crome o el jqs, que sí, tienen ese comportamiento.


----------



## Limbo (May 29, 2012)

> Haz una instalación limpia (De nuevo) del Catalyst y vemos. Si no, haremos más interesante esto.


Estoy en ello..
Terminamos aconsejando todos aprox lo mismo, el usuario tiene cosas incompletas, cosas de mas inutilmente.


> Format C: y que comience de nuevo, despues les paso las capturas para que vean que con 128 Mb de RAM Win7 64 Ultimate SP1 corre herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrmoso.
> Eso sí... juegos olvidate.


Formatee hace nada porque migre de winxp SP3 a Win7 Profesional..(Fijate la fecha del primer mensaje. Esa fue la fecha de cuando formatee.)


> Desde cuando hace eso?  Tengo el 12.3 y nunca descargó ni instaló el 12.4
> Debes estar confundido con el Crome o el jqs, que sí, tienen ese comportamiento.


Digo que me con el instalador, ya te identifica la tarjeta y te busca el mejor drivery te lodescarga y despues empieza la instlacion..almenos esto es lo que a mi me hace y es el instalador de AMD oficial.



Acabo de desinstlar el catalyst y he instalado este: http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-32.aspx

El primer descragable ¿Es correcto no?

Y nada, sigue sin funcionar  He mirado los procesos y no aparece CCC ni nada parecido, lo he ejecutado manualmente el catalyst pero no me abre nada ni sale lo del proceso.

Y no puede ser el chipset que esta mal instalado el driver?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (May 29, 2012)

El chipset no está mal, está mal lo instalado que no instala lo que debería ir, por eso el consejo de que formatees, si no quieres hacerlo bueno, sigue con este tema, para mí esto no dá para mucha mas polémica.

.-


----------



## Limbo (May 29, 2012)

> por eso el consejo de que formatees, si no quieres hacerlo bueno, sigue con este tema,


No es que no quiera, es que lo hice nada y no es muy bueno que yo sepa formatear cada dos por tres..


----------



## djwash (May 29, 2012)

Limbo dijo:


> No es que no quiera, es que lo hice nada y no es muy bueno que yo sepa formatear cada dos por tres..



Si formateas a cada rato no perjudica en nada al equipo, lo que preocupa a mas de uno es que se formatea el disco y se vuelve a escribir, esto no le supone ningún esfuerzo extra ni desgaste, gran parte del tiempo de uso de la PC se lleva a cabo esta accion, lectura, escritura, sobreescritura, eso es mas un mito que otra cosa...


----------



## Nilfred (May 30, 2012)

Bueno, el tema es que no te anda el CCC, mala señal.
Aunque formatees vas a tener que hacer andar el CCC al final.

La última vez que actualicé fue a la 12.1 y me bajé todo esto:

```
12-1_xp32-64_hydravision.exe
12-1_xp32-64_raid.exe
12-1_xp32-64_sb.exe
12-1_xp32_dd_ccc.exe
raidxpert_3.3.1540.12.exe
```
Cosa que hace unos años eran mas:

```
11-5_xp32-64_ccc_lang2.exe
11-5_xp32-64_hdmiaudio.exe
11-5_xp32-64_hydravision.exe
11-5_xp32-64_raid.exe
11-5_xp32-64_sb.exe
11-5_xp32-64_xcode.exe
11-5_xp32_dd.exe
```
El CCC solo no anda sin el DD
No me convence tu actitud de descargar 1 solo archivo y dejar que haga lo que le parece. Comienzo a ver el tema como un falso contacto entre el teclado y la silla.


----------



## djwash (May 30, 2012)

Porque no bajas la ultima version de cada cosa de la pagina del fabricante de la placa madre, en este caso Asus:

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/M4A785TDM_EVO/#download


----------



## Tacatomon (May 30, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Porque no bajas la ultima version de cada cosa de la pagina del fabricante de la placa madre, en este caso Asus:
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/M4A785TDM_EVO/#download



Solo que no baje el driver de video, ese ya tiene rato ahí y hasta más problemas le puede causar.

Acá el detalle es que la Suite Catalyst no debe de correr como debería...

Sería bueno que Desistalara la suite de Catalyst actual con *Drive Sweeper.*
Despues, unas 2 pasadas del limpiador *Ccleaner* y también al *Registro* con el mismo Ccleaner (Igual, varias veces).

Algo ya muy podrido debe de estar causando malestares en el W7 con tanta voltereta de archivos perdidos y claves de registro obsoletas.

Y, si no... Toca formateo


----------



## Limbo (May 30, 2012)

> Porque no bajas la ultima version de cada cosa de la pagina del fabricante de la placa madre, en este caso Asus:
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD..._EVO/#download


Me las he bajado de AMD en vez de Asus.. en esa web los ultimso drivers son del 2009¿muy viejos no?


> Solo que no baje el driver de video, ese ya tiene rato ahí y hasta más problemas le puede causar.


Diria que fue ese el primero que instale...


> Sería bueno que Desistalara la suite de Catalyst actual con Drive Sweeper.
> Despues, unas 2 pasadas del limpiador Ccleaner y también al Registro con el mismo Ccleaner (Igual, varias veces).


Pruebo eso..


> Algo ya muy podrido debe de estar causando malestares en el W7 con tanta voltereta de archivos perdidos y claves de registro obsoletas.


Bueno, antes si que inciaba el programa pero con tanta reinstalacion al final ya no lo hace por lo que dices tu imagino. Igualmente photoshop me corria igual de mal..


> Y, si no... Toca formateo


Nooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## djwash (May 30, 2012)

Y cual es el problema de formatear?

Si desde que metes el dvd hasta el escritorio tenes 20 minutos, yo formateo mientras desayuno, mira:




Por el tema de versión de driver no creo que sea para tento, eso de no tener la ultima no creo que sea de vida o muerte, siempre que se pueda actualizar se hará, hasta el día de hoy uso los drivers que vienen en el dvd y la compre hace mas de un año, es la M4A88TDV-EVO USB3, tiene el HD4250 y no he tenido problemas con ningun programa, el Corel Draw se demora un poquito en cambiar el tamaño de algunas cosas pero nada mas y tengo un Athlon II 250 y 2Gb de ram marca Memorex, con 7 de 64bit (pronto le pondre mas memoria).



En algun momento actualizare a ver que onda...

Saludos.


----------



## analogico (May 30, 2012)

que formateas rapido es algun so modificado con las actualizaciones, codecs y las aplicaciones


----------



## djwash (May 30, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Si desde que *metes el dvd hasta el escritorio* tenes 20 minutos



Claramente dice, desde que metes el DVD hasta el escritorio hay 20 minutos o menos, despues hay que instalar drivers, antivirus, algunas actualizaciones, codec y aplicaciones basicas, para un formateo destinado a un usuario estandar, todo te demora mas o menos 1h y media, a veces 2, depende de la maquina, hablando siempre de W7.

Y SO modificado jamas, siempre me toca sacar esas porquerias.


Volviendo al tema original, si con XP andaba bien quedate con XP.

Mi pc con XP anda pésimo, se nota lento, algunos programas se cuelgan, por eso pasé a 7...


----------



## SERGIOD (May 30, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Claramente dice, desde que metes el DVD hasta el escritorio hay 20 minutos o menos, despues hay que instalar drivers, antivirus, algunas actualizaciones, codec y aplicaciones basicas, para un formateo destinado a un usuario estandar, todo te demora mas o menos 1h y media, a veces 2, depende de la maquina, hablando siempre de W7.
> 
> Y SO modificado jamas, siempre me toca sacar esas porquerias.
> 
> ...



supongo que usas el de 64bits


----------



## Vick (May 30, 2012)

realmente yo no culparía al driver de video con la máquina que tienes PS debería trabajar perfectamente.

Yo tengo una simple nvidia Geforce 8500GT 512MB ram y photoshop CS5 funciona a la perfección a pesar de la tarjeta de video de gama superbaja, yo no me inclino a pensar en el video, photoshop no requiere de una supertarjeta de video para funcionar. La diferencia es que yo uso windows XP.

Primero lo primero ¿Ya intentaste desisntalar photoshop y reinstalarlo? yo recomendaría desisntalar y hacer limpieza profunda y después volver a instalar para ver que pasa. además sería bueno probar con otro photoshop, no me refiero a otra versión si no a otro instalador, tal vez ese esta dañado.

yo me inclino más por la versión de windows creo que win vista y 7 son bastante malos en cuanto a rendimiento y esas cosas, los perores windows que han existido.

Yo intentaría instalar windows XP, no te asustes, puedes conservar win 7 e instalar windows XP en otra partición pudiendo arrancar con el que quieras cada ves que enciendas el PC...


----------



## djwash (May 30, 2012)

Antes que hagas algo, sin menospreciar la opinión de Vick, te comento que es mala idea instalar XP y 7 en el mismo disco físico, al dañarse uno y tener que formatear esa particion se creara un conflicto y no podras arrancar ninguno de los dos, y ya es sabido que XP tiene tendencia a fallar, es mas debil por decirlo asi, al reinstalar XP en ese caso no podras iniciar ninguno de los dos.

Quizas haya una manera de solucionar este problema, es debido a un adminitrador de SO que viene con 7, no he investigado sobre ese asunto, prefiero esquivar este problema, ademas si probas 7 te quedas con 7 definitivamente, XP no es capaz de manejar correctamente los equipos nuevos, por alguna razón te gastas $5000 en un pc y te hace acordar a un P4...

Hoy en dia a 7 le funcionan todos los programas de uso comun y mas alla, por lo menos a mi me funciona todo y uso la version de 64 bits, y no soy un usuario comun.

Si vas a tener los dos sistemas que sea en discos diferentes.

Si alguien tiene info de este problema que la comparta, aunque hace mucho tiempo que no instalo XP, para saber nomas...


----------



## Ferdinando12 (May 30, 2012)

Los sistemas operativos posteriores a XP modificaron el boot manager, por lo tanto para coexistir adecuadamente primero se instala el mas viejo y luego el mas nuevo.
Si existiera un problema *con el boot *en XP al resolverlo destrozará el boot manager del sistema mas nuevo, en cambio un problema de boot con el sistema mas nuevo *tiene grandes probabilidades* de no romper el dual boot.

Por mi parte cuando tengo que hacer coexistir estos sistemas utilizo un administrador de particiones y uso un pequeño truco, creo particiones primarias (hasta 4 maximas) y las aislo una de la otra eso es: si arranco con XP el administrador oculta automáticamente la partición Win7 y XP ni sabe que existe, puedo formatear el equipo que Win7 seguirá intacto y vice versa.

Me llama la atención que en tu equipo, XP te haya corrido mal, tengo instalado XP con tu mismo modelo de mother pero con PhenomII 555 en una gerencia de mi cliente mas importante y te puedo asegurar que dá vértigo la performance y con estabilidad de roca, te podrás imaginar que no soy de tomar riesgos con un cliente con importante abono mensual.....

Puede ser que la copia o CD de XP que tienes no esté muy católico que digamos, te confirmo, XP en tu mother corre de vértigo.

Con Win7 64 y XP64 bits no ha habido un solo programa que no me ande, quedan excluidos de esto: drivers y programas de detección/benchmarking de hardware.

.-


----------



## Tacatomon (May 30, 2012)

Y pues, seguimos en las mismas, si quisiera volver a XP, tiene que formatear de nuevo... Y pues, estoy seguro que querría instalar W7 de nuevo para comprobar si siguen habiendo problemas.

En mi primer PC, contaba con XP y Cuando Instalé W7... Voalá! Cuando me dí cuenta tenía *Dual Boot*.

Así de fácil con W7.


----------



## djwash (May 30, 2012)

Eso era, boot manager, no me acordaba.

Es probable que no le haya dado muchas chances al XP en mi mother, realmente no me es necesario tener ese sistema instalado en esta PC, puse un disco mas grande hace un tiempo y quedó con 7 nomas, si algun dia necesito de XP quizas lo vuelva a instalar, pero lo dudo, en ese caso le buscare la vuelta.

Aun asi siempre me ha funcionado mejor 7 que XP en equipos nuevos, no tanto en DDR2, mas notorio en DDR3, es como que maneja mejor los recursos.

Hace un tiempo le arme a un amigo un PC nuevo, en ese momento era algo bueno, Asus M3A78 EM, Athlon X2 7750 BE, 2Gb Ram DDR2, WD 640Gb, HD4350, XP SP3, la usaba para todo ya que era el unico equipo que tenia, grabar muchos DVD y jugar, editar video, y pasar musica en fiestas con el Virtual DJ, el equipo en general respondia no tan rapido, se demoraban algunos programas, se colgaba VDJ en el medio de las fiestas, no cargaba bien las canciones, mi amigo estaba con los pelos de punta porque yo tenia un Asus K8N, Sempron 1.4, 512 DDR, GF 5200, y me corria perfecto, con el mismo XP, con los mismos programas, todo igual y andaba mejor el mio.

Al cabo de unos meses conseguimos 7 y el cambio fue abismal, no se cuelga nada, puede escuchar musica con el VDJ, grabar un DVD y jugar al PES al mismo tiempo de forma estable y no es un equipo de alta gama.

Mi pc anda un poco mas que la de el en general, pero se nota que no tengo placa de video dedicada.

Con respecto a la copia de XP, no esta modificada para nada.



EDIT: Respondo por aca por que no puedo adjuntar por MP.

Ferdinando12:

Sinceramente no hay mucho para decir, al BIOS lo pongo en default, como para decir algo:

UMA+SIDEPORT

Desactivo LAN BOOT ROM y VT 6330 IDE BOOT ROM

Desactivo Express Gate.

Dudo que esas configuraciones afecten el rendimiento de la PC, desde un principio funciono bien, solo toque algunas cosas para acelerar el inicio.

La versión del BIOS es 1601.
TODOS los drivers que tengo instalados son los que vienen en el DVD Rev.684.05
He obtenido indices similares en equipos con 760G/SB710
La version de 7 no esta modificada.

Dejo archivo CMO con el mi seteo actual de BIOS, para cargarlo con la utilidad correspondiente.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (May 30, 2012)

*djwash*, gracias, esas configuraciones ya las probé y no hay caso, estoy con el BIOS 1702, ya me trae de los pelos este tema, creí que tendrías alguna otra configuración y con esto ya le solucionábamos el problema a este amigo, pensaba en algun parametro que se me había pasado, ahora voy a ver si consigo el mismo procesador que tienes y sigo con las pruebas y voy a hacer un Down Grade de BIOS también, o lo soluciono o me quedo sin dientes.
Si dejas en tu BIOS solo la opcion sideport, veras que anda un poco mas "nerviosito", el resto lo configuro como vos.

Que maquinon el K8N, andaba que daba gusto y eso que no era sofisticado era medio modesto, hace 3 días destripé uno de esos para sacarles algunas piezas (toroides) me quedó sobrando el micro, vá junto a otros 67 mothers quemados a un centro de recoleccion de desechos electrónicos, todavía me falta buscar unos 20 discos que tengo desperdigados para enviarlos también (snif.. snif.. snif...)

.-


----------



## djwash (May 30, 2012)

Si, un poco calenton el chipset del K8N, ahi esta funcionando todavia con XP...

Tan asi que vas a buscar el mismo micro? Por las dudas te comento que la memoria es Memorex ...

He notado que el Athlon II 250 va mucho mas en este mother que en cualquier otro que he montado, es como que le saca un plus, quizas solo es que el mother es bueno...

Acabo de probar con SIDEPORT solo y no, inicia mas lento, y carga los programas apenas mas lento, se nota porque uso la PC bastante, y no es capaz de reproducir un video en 1080p, lag en la imagen y se corta el sonido, tengo una Sound Blaster Audigy, va a quedar en UMA+SIDEPORT...

Me imagino la cantidad de disipadores de NB, SB y micro que debes tener, bases de socket, cooler, entre otras...

Algo que noto en este mother es que en NB se calienta bastante (el disipador chiquito)...


----------



## Limbo (May 31, 2012)

> Primero lo primero ¿Ya intentaste desisntalar photoshop y reinstalarlo? yo recomendaría desisntalar y hacer limpieza profunda y después volver a instalar para ver que pasa. además sería bueno probar con otro photoshop, no me refiero a otra versión si no a otro instalador, tal vez ese esta dañado.


No solo es photoshop, tambien autocad y varios juegos de graficos ridiculos. Mira, para que te haga suna idea este juego online me va a trompicones tambien: http://www.deadfrontier.com/
Mi conexion es muy buena, asi que por eso no es..


> Hoy en dia a 7 le funcionan todos los programas de uso comun y mas alla, por lo menos a mi me funciona todo y uso la version de 64 bits, y no soy un usuario comun.


No sera que yo tengo 32bits? Y por eso me funciona lento?


> Me llama la atención que en tu equipo, XP te haya corrido mal


¿Quien ha dicho eso? A mi me iba perfecto con XP SP3, lo que pasa es que necesitaba un cambio de SO..


> Quizas haya una manera de solucionar este problema, es debido a un adminitrador de SO que viene con 7, no he investigado sobre ese asunto, prefiero esquivar este problema, ademas si probas 7 te quedas con 7 definitivamente, XP no es capaz de manejar correctamente los equipos nuevos, por alguna razón te gastas $5000 en un pc y te hace acordar a un P4...


Con administrador a que te refieres?


----------



## Limbo (May 31, 2012)

Una cosa, si formateo y me instalo el win7 64 bits? Me ira mas rapido mi ordenador? Que diferencia hay entre 32 y 64 bits? Estoy pensando en formatear y meterle win7 64bits


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 31, 2012)

Wow que bondi se armo la próxima vez ante de instalar el W7 pregúntale al equipo si esta preparado para la configuración del nuevo sistema operativo

Segundo nunca se saca XP por lo general dejas un y aplicas el nuevo cosa de que cuado prendas el equipo elijas con que sistema operativo quiera comenzar y si quiera hacer un mix de datos (no te lo recomiendo si no sabes) 
A lo que a todo esto se hace desde el setup o directamente desde el comman (Ms-dos) o el p* RUN donde dice que quieres del sistema operativo ejemplo:

Esta maquina tiene XP Home, pero uso los controladores Win98 que niiiiiii a gannnnnncho los sacos la mayoría de los programas como hardware son todos compatible... en fin tanto hablar de computación me dio sed ¿y mi Cervera?

*shell32 si no te dejo dolor de cabeza ese programita


----------



## Limbo (May 31, 2012)

> Wow que bondi se armo la próxima vez ante de instalar el W7 pregúntale al equipo si esta preparado para la configuración del nuevo sistema operativo


En la misma caja de la mother pone que si es compatible con Win 7


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 31, 2012)

Limbo dijo:


> En la misma caja de la mother pone que si es compatible con Win 7



No le preguntes a la caja tenias que preguntarle a la PC (ordenador) si era compatible porque cuando instale el Xp Home me decia que tenia que reemplasar varios .dll y eran importantes para los programa que usaba entonces tuve que dejar el Win98 y aparte el Xp nuca es mejor uno con el otro sino instala W8 paaaaaaaa que no te va a andar nada ni el mouse te va a reconocer


----------



## Limbo (May 31, 2012)

Haber,en su dia, yo formatee y volvi a instalar de cero, por tanto no hay reemplazo. No sé a que te refieres.


----------



## djwash (May 31, 2012)

Al que le anduvo mal XP fue a mi, y tengo un mother superior al tuyo. 

El administrador de SO, o boot manager seria el nombre correcto, es una herramienta que sale a la vista al tener mas de un SO en el mismo disco físico. Te pregunta cual SO queres iniciar, ya que el boot manager del SO mas nuevo controla el inicio de ambos.

Instalar 7 sobre XP así nomas es casi un error, si actualizas no queda bien, si instalas en otra partición pasa lo del boot manager, que al fallar XP e intentar reinstalarlo daña el boot manager impidiendo el inicio de ambos, Ferdinando12 explico mas arriba como se debe hacer.

El equipo de limbo en cuestión, es totalmente compatible con 7, hasta pienso que le ira mejor ese sistema que XP AM3 DDR3, no digo que XP sea malo, lo que no entiendo es porque hablan mal de 7 en algunos casos, es un buen SO, y lo tendremos entre nosotros varios años.

W8 ni hablar, es un sistema orientado a otro tipo de equipos.

Varias cosas que te confundieron Limbo, son parte de una charla con Ferdinando12, en este tema, hay que prestar mas atención a lo que se lee.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (May 31, 2012)

Limbo dijo:


> Una cosa, si formateo y me instalo el win7 64 bits? Me ira mas rapido mi ordenador?


No.
Andará igual de rápido pero como aprovechará un poco mas la memoria que tienes se sentirá "ágil", el principal beneficio que obtendrás será que al formatear no tendrás toda la porquería que tienes ahora (a no ser que las instales de nuevo...) y automáticamente dirás: Wow!! el Win7 64 es rapidísimo, error:
cualquier windows *recien instalado* es tan rápido como cualquier otro Windows *recién instalado*​


Limbo dijo:


> Que diferencia hay entre 32 y 64 bits? Estoy pensando en formatear y meterle win7 64bits


Las diferencias son importantes (tecnicamente hablando) y Windows y antes de Windows existían los sistemas operativos de 64 bits hace mas de 20 años y no han sido la gran cosa que hiciera dar el salto tecnológico a la plataforma de 64 bits, pero como todas las cosas de moda ahora parece que si es de 64 es "más mejor"........., en ambientes altamente exigidos y *con grandes necesidades de memoria* se debe abandonar los sistemas de 32 bits y pasarse a los de 64 bits ya que estos pueden "mapear" mucha RAM, *y el hecho de poseer mucha RAM hace que la mayoría de las operaciones complejas se hagan en memoria que es miles de veces mas rápida que cualquier acceso a disco*, de todas maneras hay un hecho que está forzando la plataforma de 64 y es la produccion de memorias cada vez mas baratas y de mas densidad, hoy tener 4 Gb de RAM no es la meta a alcanzar, de base ya vienen con 2.

Como dijo el amigo: que bondi que se armó y para demostrarlo colaboró con una pizca de lío...

Resumiendo, tenés mucha y mala basura residente en memoria, drivers que mal se instalan y un poco bajo el índice de rendimiento del escritorio Aero, desinstalar cosas en "eso" que tenes no solucionará nada, el sistema está MUY manoseado, seguir insistiendo con este tema sin formatear es perder tiempo, ahora, si formateás y re-instalás toda la basura que ya tenías será mas de lo mismo.

****************************************************
Tenés que empezar desde cero, formateá, instalas el win que se te dé la gana, *solo instalale los drivers necesarios y el programa en que notás los defectos (Photoshop), NO INSTALES NADA MAS y probá.*
Una vez que te des cuenta que fueron las porquerías que le instalás las que te dejaron mal el sistema podés seguir añadiendo de a uno los programas y probar hasta que el sistema lo vuelvas a estropear de nuevo y recién ahí tendrás la experiencia.
***************************************************

Si queres un consejo de alguien que vive de esto hace mas de 25 años, instalá *SOLO lo que necesites*, las barras, los programas de control de temperatura y del micro, las basuras que instala el Itunes y toda la porquería parásita dependiente, todo lo que tenga que ver con Akamai, en suma todo lo que *no* tenga que ver con trabajo *postergalo* para lo último, cuando tengas unos días de trabajar con aquello que era conflictivo y le tomes el "pulso" al sistema, o sea un sistema "pelado", recién allí le agregas de a poco, de a un programa por día y vas viendo y tomándole el pulso a tu máquina que por cierto es un excelente equipo (al día de hoy) de otra manera repetiras esto que te está pasando, un equipo potente trabajando miserablemente.

.-


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 31, 2012)

Limbo dijo:


> Haber,en su dia, yo formatee y volvi a instalar de cero, por tanto no hay reemplazo. No sé a que te refieres.



formateaste y despues W7 hno: yo no digo que W7 sea o no compatible con la mather sino si es compatible con los programas que ya estan instalados en la maquina, pero no derechooooooo a instalar ahora crees que todos los programa te van a correr  por eso te decia que tenes que instalas cierto sistema operativo para ciertos programa.

Los programas que yo uso no corren con W7 por eso me quede en Xp porque sino tengo que cambiar los programas tu problema no es el hardware tu problema es de software el sistema operativo no va con ese programa

*Lee  en TARINGA veras la cantida de problemas con este tu programita*​


----------



## djwash (May 31, 2012)

Eaea, que lio, lo que hizo fue formatear con un DVD de 7, punto.

De todos modos tira indices de escritorio demasiado bajos para lo que es el equipo, hace unos dias fui a instalar un programa en la PC de un cliente, M4A78L-M LX o algo asi, con chipset 760G/SB710 y un Athlon II X2 255 y 2Gb de RAM, el indice de escritorio es de 4 y es la puntuacion mas baja, bastante bien para ser un equipo básico, mi equipo da 4.2 pero en general anda un poco mas que el de mi cliente, claro, los dos son estables.

Anoche me llego un equipo con XP atorado de algunos virus y programas basura (para variar), el cual formatee hace unos dos años, el usuario habia instalado varias cosas raras, y ya daba problemas, el equipo califica bien para 7 y ya estoy a punto de terminarlo, faltan algunos programas, dejo captura de experiencia de windows.

Biostar MCP6P M2+      
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+
2Gb RAM DDR2
Samsung 160Gb

Un equipo modesto, Biostar es un asco, pero se ve en buen estado.


----------



## analogico (May 31, 2012)

modesto seria un equipo con 512 ram 
un asco  algo con menos de 256
esto seria para usos oficina y hogareños

un AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+
2Gb RAM DDR2  es excelente para usos oficina y hogareños 
con un disco ssd seria un cohete

aunque la placa  biostar no es de mi preferencia


se me olvidaba una cosa a verificar es la temperatura del cpu  mientras se usan estos  programas 
a veces una limpieza  provoca un cambio notable


----------



## Tacatomon (May 31, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Eaea, que lio, lo que hizo fue formatear con un DVD de 7, punto.
> 
> De todos modos tira indices de escritorio demasiado bajos para lo que es el equipo, hace unos dias fui a instalar un programa en la PC de un cliente, M4A78L-M LX o algo asi, con chipset 760G/SB710 y un Athlon II X2 255 y 2Gb de RAM, el indice de escritorio es de 4 y es la puntuacion mas baja, bastante bien para ser un equipo básico, mi equipo da 4.2 pero en general anda un poco mas que el de mi cliente, claro, los dos son estables.
> 
> ...



Una 8600 para balancear... Así el equipo no andará por los suelos, y te ganas un extra


----------



## djwash (May 31, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Una 8600 para balancear... Así el equipo no andará por los suelos, y te ganas un extra



Jaja, vos Tacato siempre con las placas de video, los gamers no somos la mayoria, esta chica usa la pc para Office y Facebook...



analogico dijo:


> modesto seria un equipo con 512 ram
> un asco  algo con menos de 256
> esto seria para usos oficina y hogareños
> 
> ...





djwash dijo:


> Biostar MCP6P M2+
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+
> 2Gb RAM DDR2
> Samsung 160Gb
> ...




Sin entrar en discusiones, el uso de los signos de puntuación, en este caso las comas, cambia el sentido de las oraciones, por lo visto no las usas, y tampoco las lees, si asi fuera entenderias a la primera el sentido de mis palabras.

Por otro lado, este equipo al dia de hoy ya es modesto, ya que puede ejecutar uno de los ultimos sistemas operativos, y aplicaciones comunes como Office, reproducir video en 1080p de manera correcta, doble nucleo es algo necesario, para poder iniciar otra aplicación sin colgar la que esta en curso, funciona muy bien para el uso comun pero no puede ir mas alla, como correr juegos pesaditos por ejemplo.

Si puntuamos las placas de video del 1 al 15 la de esta mother esta en -1.

Las aplicaciones cada vez exigen mas recursos, lo mínimo hoy es doble nucleo, DDR2 800, y los discos no significan una gran diferencia en rendimiento, solo en el tiempo que demoran en cargar las aplicaciones, despues todo va por ram.

Este equipo fue adquirido hace unos tres años facil, hoy con DDR3 y AM3+ aun hay configuraciones básicas, un mother M5A78L-M LX + AMD Athlon II X2 250 + DDR3 2GB vale lo mismo o menos que los desaparecidos AM2+ y tienen un rendimiento superior.

Y digo este equipo porque estoy escribiendo desde él, ya esta listo y en un rato se va...

Saludos.


PD: Ferdinando12 solucionaste lo del indice bajo de escritorio? Conseguiste el AMD 250? Te lo cambio por el 560  jaja...


----------



## analogico (May 31, 2012)

> Sin entrar en discusiones, el uso de los signos de puntuación, en este caso las comas, cambia el sentido de las oraciones, por lo visto no las usas, y tampoco las lees, si asi fuera entenderias a la primera el sentido de mis palabras.


tienes razón en eso intentare usar comas y puntos




> Por otro lado, este equipo al dia de hoy ya es modesto, ya que puede ejecutar uno de los ultimos sistemas operativos, y aplicaciones comunes como Office, reproducir video en 1080p de manera correcta, doble nucleo es algo necesario, para poder iniciar otra aplicación sin colgar la que esta en curso, funciona muy bien para el uso comun pero no puede ir mas alla, como correr juegos pesaditos por ejemplo


.


----------



## Nilfred (May 31, 2012)

Se fueron un poquito de Off-Topic ¿No?

No me parece sensato formatear para que ande el CCC.
A veces cuando reinicio, no anda el CCC, reinicio otra vez y recién aparece.
Otras veces, directamente reinstalo el mismo CCC para que ande.
CCC depende de .NET Framework para funcionar y tampoco lo vi en tu lista de procesos.

Probá instalar todo otra vez sin desinstalar.


----------



## Limbo (Jun 1, 2012)

> yo no digo que W7 sea o no compatible con la mather sino si es compatible con los programas que ya estan instalados en la maquina


Pero no solo son programas, sino que juegos online como el que puse antes me van super lentos, a trompicones.



> Eaea, que lio, lo que hizo fue formatear con un DVD de 7, punto.


Correcto ¿Estuvo mal?


> se me olvidaba una cosa a verificar es la temperatura del cpu mientras se usan estos programas
> a veces una limpieza provoca un cambio notable


Esta limpisimo todo, por eso no es.



> Se fueron un poquito de Off-Topic ¿No?


No sé pero yo sigo que ni este www.deadfrontier.com me funciona, y es un juego online d egraficos bastante simplones.



> Probá instalar todo otra vez sin desinstalar.


Lo he hecho como dosmilquinientas veces eso ya 

Y si formateo y pongo W7 64 bits no me ira mejor?

He leido que algunos problemas derivados de la ati radeon hd4200 vienen a raiz de la falta de actualizacion de la bios. Me he bajado al ultima actualizacion de asus, pero me viene un .rom y no se que hacer con el..


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nilfred dijo:


> Se fueron un poquito de Off-Topic ¿No?
> 
> No me parece sensato formatear para que ande el CCC.
> A veces cuando reinicio, no anda el CCC, reinicio otra vez y recién aparece.
> ...



Claro que nos vamos de tópico, si cada uno aparece con una receta doméstica diferente y este amigo sigue precisamente en el limbo..

No se trata de formatear porque uno es alegre y jodón, citándote te comento, el CCC NUNCA lo dejo activo, lo doy de baja en todas las PCs que entrego a no ser que sea de alquien que sea un jugón, solo consume recursos.
Pero en tu caso, si está activo y a veces levanta y otras nó YA eso es un indicador de problemas reales, reinstalar el CCC? nooooooo, ni loco, antes soluciono el problema, lo del Net Framework puede ser que explique el porqué el CCC no levantó en el caso de él, pero ni loco dejo el Net Framework en memoria, para qué? para consumir recursos? queda como proceso manual y el programa que lo necesite que lo levante.

Porqué alegremente el comando Format me acompaña? porque son mas de 25 años de trabajar con esto, si desinstalamos, re-instalamos y otras verduras solo "contaminaremos" mas y ponerse a teorizar y probar recetas domésticas nos meterá en un ciclo de nunca acabar y para colmo en computación todos son doctores diplomados, tenemos miles de recetas de doctores a probar.
Se trata de criterio, en principio, el formatear un disco no lo deblilita, lo refresca, también hay que tener en cuenta que entre lo que el usuario interpreta (lo que es capaz de decodificar), lo que nos dice y lo que es realmente, SIEMPRE hay mucha distancia, sumarle que tiene su propia interpretación de lo que le digan o lo que el desea y tenemos una ensaladita linda, por todo eso, cuando veo un equipo que tiene los "detalles" como el del amigo que inició el post con esa lista de procesos activas con toda esas cosas inútiles y otras sospechosas más las ausencias que no deberían existir, NO se debe perder tiempo en *emparchar*, se debe partir desde cero por varias razones, la principal es que bajo condiciones asépticas se conoce la salud real del hardware, sin nada instalado (solo sistema operativo + drivers) el equipo tuviera problemas habríamos detectado un vicio oculto, acá no hay transistores volados a medir, no tenemos herramientas de medición para esta tarea, tenemos que meterle experiencia pura y dura o recetas de médico brujo, no hay otra, la otra razón es precisamente aislar las interdependencias entre instalaciones que va a ser la que va a indicar quien o qué desestabiliza.

En el caso que nos ocupa dá la casualidad que ese mother que el tiene, posee una característica particular que PRECISAMENTE acelera las tareas de Photoshop, no es solo rápida, tiene un hardware que acelera concretamente tareas como las que realiza Photoshop, el amigo tiene un simple problema de bajo rendimiento en el apartado de video 2D... o sea... en todo lo que haga en esa PC, es algo de configuración en el BIOS, ya se le dieron indicaciones d3e reconfigurar en el BIOS y comprobó que algo mejoró, faltaría hacer mas, pero aún así con ese bajo rendimiento (para esa arquitectura) el equipo es perfectamente usable, el otro segundo y gran problema es la cantidad de cosas al reverendo p edo, eso es todo.
Para el primer problema me encuentro en estos días con un equipo en su misma situación con su mismo bios con su mismo hardware así que si le encuentro la vuelta le aviso como lo solucioné y para el segundo problema ya le dije en post anteriores el procedimiento que debe usar para aislar el problema.

Por favor, mas recetas caseras nó, mas doctores en computación nó, estamos desbordados de profesionales.

.-


----------



## djwash (Jun 1, 2012)

Hace rato que le venimos diciendo que formatee...

Ver el archivo adjunto 73573

Pero no, prefiere practicar algo un tanto peligroso como es el cambio de BIOS, que personaje, no es nada del otro mundo el cambio de BIOS, pero si no se sabe lo que hace quedara muerto el equipo.

Recuerdo una vez que me toco formatear como 6 veces seguidas, por programas basura...


----------

